# How to synchronize 2 LAMP servers



## satimis (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi folks,

(Sorry I don't know what its technology is termed exactly.  High Availability OR load balancing)

What I'm going to explore is as follows:-

For example, on Physical Servers;

Server-1 - LAMP, a working server
Server-2 - LAMP, for redundancy

While Server-1 is working all working data will be synchronized/duplicated on Server-2 simultaneously.  When Server-1 is down for whatever cause the network will be switched automatically to Server-2.  No interruption will be caused.  Server-2 will continue to work.  Then Server-1 can be repaired/upgraded/reconfigured etc.


Now I want to do it on VMs of Oracle VirtualBox.

Can any folk point me some links.  Google brought me some links but I'm not sure which of them will be my guide.  TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2010)

For full redundancy you'll need to configure a few things. 
First you'll want to make sure the mysql databases replicate (two way replication). 
Second, use net/rsync or some VCS software to keep the websites in sync. 
Thirdly, use carp(4) to provide failover/redundancy on the IP level.


----------

